# Man...



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

None of the beautiful men of classic film ever posed for Halloween pics. I can't find any anyway.


What I wouldn't do for something with Errol Flynn that is Halloween inspired. :sigh:


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey Nightbeasties...just wanted to tell you how glad I am you posted pictures & let people on the main board know....don't think to many are coming to the blogs yet as there are so few of us over here.

I knew they would enjoy your collection because no one of all of us has a collection like this. Again ...you're a real good addition to our group!

the Muffster

PS......Yup I would like to see Errol Flynn in a halloween costume too!!


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

I would like to see Errol just being silly with Jack O Lanterns or something, but nooooo.


----------

